# What happened to Loox?



## forevergymcelling (Oct 3, 2022)

title


----------



## Pretty (Oct 3, 2022)

He deleted and is now larping on tiktok as natty


----------



## Moggie (Oct 3, 2022)

CCP got him


----------



## Hipcel (Oct 3, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> *He deleted* and is now larping on tiktok as natty


Hopefully the same happens with OP


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 3, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> He deleted and is now larping on tiktok as natty


link his account


----------



## Moggie (Oct 3, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> link his account


@androgenic

"Posts 5 Reputation 46" jfl he paid the mods to delete his posts









androgenic (@androgenicogre) | TikTok


androgenic (@androgenicogre) on TikTok | 590K Likes. 17K Followers. 6’5 95kg. Women’s rights and body positivity activist. 🇦🇺 IG @androgenicogre.Watch the latest video from androgenic (@androgenicogre).




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Beastimmung (Oct 3, 2022)

Doing gods work looksminning normies


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 3, 2022)

Moggie said:


> @androgenic
> 
> "Posts 5 Reputation 46" jfl he paid the mods to delete his posts
> 
> ...


Its always same videos. No added value, people get bored. His face looks noticeably worse when its not pics that he morphs so thats probably why he deleted the videos.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 3, 2022)

Deleting ur posts so easily shouldn’t be allowed, greedy admins


----------



## Beastimmung (Oct 3, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Deleting ur posts so easily shouldn’t be allowed, greedy admins


"We do not mass delete"  





Unless 💸💸💸🤑🤑🤑

greedy mods


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Oct 3, 2022)

Test


----------



## Hoso (Oct 3, 2022)

chad song choice on his latest video


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> "We do not mass delete"
> View attachment 1892903
> 
> 
> ...


Bro. I got all the threads I wasn't happy with deleted for free. Just be nice and they're do it.


----------



## Beastimmung (Oct 3, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Bro. I got all the threads I wasn't happy with deleted for free. Just be nice and they're do it.


He got mass deleted though. And your threads have never started interesting discussion, his yes


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> He got mass deleted though. And your threads have never started interesting discussion, his yes


ah piss off. If you're gonna start being mean.


----------



## Beastimmung (Oct 3, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> ah piss off. If you're gonna start being mean.


im joking lol but his threads were some of the biggest lifefuel and biggest looksmaxxing transformation so we lost a lot of valuable threads


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 3, 2022)

no single women in those comments. Lol.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> im joking lol but his threads were some of the biggest lifefuel and biggest looksmaxxing transformation so we lost a lot of valuable threads


I've gotten more sensitive lately. My low T maxxing has made me much more foid like. I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> im joking lol but his threads were some of the biggest lifefuel and biggest looksmaxxing transformation so we lost a lot of valuable threads


sorry


----------



## Beastimmung (Oct 3, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> My low T maxxing has made me much more foid like


why would you low t maxx jfl


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> why would you low t maxx jfl


8PSLcel​Femboy pilled​
'femboy pilled'

I'm LGBT.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 3, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> He deleted and is now larping on tiktok as natty



Oh fuck off






Completely pandered to the retarded gynocentric system so it gives him more avenues for pussy

Which serious genuine Chadlite top 10% looking fuckboy would do that? You fucking corny fraud.


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Doing gods work looksminning normies
> View attachment 1892898
> 
> View attachment 1892900


Lmao im sure some on looksmaxx even here dont understand how this is a looksmin

SO enlighten them


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2022)

Cunt is 6'2 self affirmed barefoot at best lmao


----------



## krisal (Oct 3, 2022)

He should makeup a story that an incel used his pics to larp as him on incel forums
just in case someone screenshotted his stuff


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2022)

JFL mods like me can still view and who knows what else to his posts

You can never truly delete anything on the internet 






🤟😹🤙


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 3, 2022)

krisal said:


> He should makeup a story that an incel used his pics to larp as him on incel forums
> just in case someone screenshotted his stuff



We are not an incel forum!


----------



## krisal (Oct 3, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> We are not an incel forum!


Curlyheadjames already ruined the forum’s reputation on tiktok


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 3, 2022)

krisal said:


> Curlyheadjames already ruined the forum’s reputation on tiktok



Show me


----------



## krisal (Oct 3, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Show me











CurlyHeadJames is going viral on tiktok jfl


This nigga just fucking popped up in my TikTok recommandations He allegedly was racist to some girl in her comments and now she exposed him and holy shit So many niggers and gay dudes are flalming him up and doxxing him @curlyheadjames bro it's over for u, YOU'RE LEGIT GOING VIRAL JFL




looksmax.org


----------



## androgenic (Oct 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> He got mass deleted though. And your threads have never started interesting discussion, his yes


none of my threads were good. just cringe brag threads, rate threads and picking on subhumans for no reason. i never even made a proper transformation thread


MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Oh fuck off
> 
> View attachment 1893082
> 
> ...


its not that serious 


AscendingHero said:


> View attachment 1893381
> 
> 
> Cunt is 6'2 self affirmed barefoot at best lmao


i never claimed that low. i was taller than that before i finished high school.


ShortBrownandUgly said:


> He deleted and is now larping on tiktok as natty


cope, i was a fake unnatty. i got where I am by consuming 2kg white sugar per day and eating high protein (40+ g per day) but larped saying it was roids to gatekeep the true strategy. i’m not even a quarter of the way to my natural potential yet.


----------



## Pretty (Oct 3, 2022)

androgenic said:


> none of my threads were good. just cringe brag threads, rate threads and picking on subhumans for no reason. i never even made a proper transformation thread
> 
> its not that serious
> 
> ...


Totally believable it’s not like you wrote essays on what supplements to take and would post pics of what you were taking on discord 

Practically though no one on here fucking cares you shouldn’t of come back


----------



## stevielake (Oct 3, 2022)

Guy ascended and cut ties with this forum which is smart. I hope to do the same one day


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 3, 2022)

androgenic said:


> none of my threads were good. just cringe brag threads, rate threads and picking on subhumans for no reason. i never even made a proper transformation thread
> 
> its not that serious
> 
> ...



You sold your soul and self-respect for a bit of cucchi.

It better be worth it, because after 28 it will go down hill for your hairline and facial aesthetics with how much you are injecting.






You're already rocking the long hair to hide the hairline bruv lol I know what's happening. Enjoy your 15 minutes of fraudulence.


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 3, 2022)

androgenic said:


> i never claimed that low. i was taller than that before i finished high school.


I know lol, i was attempting to farm reacts

You said you were 6'3+ish barefoot and lift frauding

How tall are u really?


----------



## androgenic (Oct 3, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You sold your soul and self-respect for a bit of cucchi.
> 
> It better be worth it, because after 28 it will go down hill for your hairline and facial aesthetics with how much you are injecting.
> 
> ...


all your posts about me wreak of jealousy and insecurity. and you clearly don’t know what you’re talking about. didn’t you even call me out for secretly getting implants last week? lol


AscendingHero said:


> I know lol, i was attempting to farm reacts
> 
> You said you were 6'3+ish barefoot and lift frauding
> 
> How tall are u really?


a bit over 6’3 barefoot. I just wear timbs by themselves which takes me to a hair under 6’5 shoe height. i wear my af1s on leg day though.


----------



## Britmaxxer (Oct 3, 2022)

air bubble in test needle. went to his brain and caused a stroke, leaving him in a vegetative state. many such cases. dont inject, kids!


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 3, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> JFL mods like me can still view and who knows what else to his posts
> 
> You can never truly delete anything on the internet
> 
> ...


Jew mods stay winning.


----------



## Meteor21 (Oct 3, 2022)

He's eating his daily KFC bucket of steroids


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> "We do not mass delete"
> View attachment 1892903
> 
> 
> ...


Reddit mods might actually mog .org mods


----------



## Deleted member 21676 (Oct 4, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Oh fuck off
> 
> View attachment 1893082
> 
> ...


pretty sure its satire retard


----------



## Deleted member 21676 (Oct 4, 2022)

androgenic said:


> none of my threads were good. just cringe brag threads, rate threads and picking on subhumans for no reason. i never even made a proper transformation thread
> 
> its not that serious
> 
> ...


i need your stack if your willing to share, if not ignore the first part but did you notice any face gains from roids like bone structure changing. Idk if your on tren or not but ive heard "tren jaw" is a real thing and that dudes on super androgenic compounds end up having more squared jaws , prominent brow ridge , prominent cheekbones etc. just wondering if you noticed any of that. and you look killer bro ignore the haters.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 4, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Bro. I got all the threads I wasn't happy with deleted for free. Just be nice and they're do it.


Did you have any prior interactions with the moderator? Do you think being a known user infleunced not having to pay?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 4, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> Did you have any prior interactions with the moderator? Do you think being a known user infleunced not having to pay?


Bro, this was a while ago, I had like 10 thousand posts. I just asked nicely innit.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 4, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Bro, this was a while ago, I had like 10 thousand posts. I just asked nicely innit.


10k in a short amount of time would still make you a well known user


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 4, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> 10k in a short amount of time would still make you a well known user


Anon. I donno just ask jfl. I prolly did have status halo tbh..


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 4, 2022)

androgenic said:


> all your posts about me wreak of jealousy and insecurity. and you clearly don’t know what you’re talking about. didn’t you even call me out for secretly getting implants last week? lol
> 
> a bit over 6’3 barefoot. I just wear timbs by themselves which takes me to a hair under 6’5 shoe height. i wear my af1s on leg day though.





tommymck003 said:


> pretty sure its satire retard



You really are low mother fucking iq


----------



## Dragon5000 (Oct 6, 2022)

bruh his TikTok is the funniest shit ever.

"6 foot 5" "natty" "18 years old" LMAO​

but mirin him. worked his ass off. did a lot of research and shit. and it's paying off.

true looksmax motivation.

just like Zyzz Brah


----------



## six feet tall (Oct 6, 2022)

Loox is an amazing fraud tbh


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 6, 2022)

tommymck003 said:


> i need your stack if your willing to share, if not ignore the first part but did you notice any face gains from roids like bone structure changing. Idk if your on tren or not but ive heard "tren jaw" is a real thing and that dudes on super androgenic compounds end up having more squared jaws , prominent brow ridge , prominent cheekbones etc. just wondering if you noticed any of that. and you look killer bro ignore the haters.





androgenic said:


> none of my threads were good. just cringe brag threads, rate threads and picking on subhumans for no reason. i never even made a proper transformation thread
> 
> its not that serious
> 
> ...


loox, what "'supplements'' are you taking and what dosages


----------



## aBetterMii (Oct 6, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Anon. I donno just ask jfl. I prolly did have status halo tbh..


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 6, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> View attachment 1898384


AWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 6, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Deleting ur posts so easily shouldn’t be allowed, greedy admins


You can delete your posts independently of the admins a mod told me how


----------



## Dragon5000 (Oct 6, 2022)

androgenic said:


> none of my threads were good.


Thats not true tho. I was looking for your melanotan thread than I realize you didn't exist anymore.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Oct 6, 2022)

I still got some screenshots that pretty damning


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 7, 2022)

androgenic said:


> all your posts about me wreak of jealousy and insecurity. and you clearly don’t know what you’re talking about. didn’t you even call me out for secretly getting implants last week? lol
> 
> a bit over 6’3 barefoot. I just wear timbs by themselves which takes me to a hair under 6’5 shoe height. i wear my af1s on leg day though.


Hey bro will you DM me, want to talk about gear and instagram (found your page) 
I’ve run stuff and am big btw not a noob just wanna compare experiences with different compounds and stuff


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 7, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Deleting ur posts so easily shouldn’t be allowed, greedy admins


It isn't anymore, I think he might be one of the last users that got the service (from another mod) before it went offline. No idea what the fee was, gotta be a substantial amount I hope since I don't think he had a small number of posts.


----------



## Mike141 (Nov 13, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> You can delete your posts independently of the admins a mod told me how


how i’m trynna delete one old thread


----------



## Erik-Jón (Nov 13, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> how i’m trynna delete one old thread


Ya can’t


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 13, 2022)

Top forum natty, followed by rich piana and mike o hearn


----------



## Mike141 (Nov 13, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Ya can’t


u said said we could?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Nov 13, 2022)

Mike141 said:


> u said said we could?


Me


----------



## Mike141 (Nov 13, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Me


ye you said we could i have some pretty cringe stuff i posted when 14


----------

